# why no chemistry????



## isabellablaze (Mar 2, 2012)

My husband and i did our family scenes in his documentary and everyone called it fake,contrived and boring.
Especially the scenes between my husband and I.
The first was that we were shown sitting in the chairs along with our daughter and we did nothing,no exchange of dialogues except that both of us were looking at our daughter.
The second scene was that my husband was wearing his bags,ready to leave for work and while he was wearing the bags i suddenly went up and hugged him while he was wearing his bags,while he kissed me on head.
the third scene was that we had to kiss each other,(my husband who is a very good actor) but my husband comes up where i stood smiling,looks down,walks in a odd fashion and just as he was about to say something i quickly kissed him and after it he bent his eyes and became serious while i continued smiling.
why no chemistry????

I know that he cheats on me,has cheated several times before marriage as well as after marriage AND PRETENDS TO BE A FAMILY GUY IN PUBLIC AND TWITTER.
Sometimes he takes breaks from work to go on expensive holidays but makes it public by saying its a family vacation.
even in pix with me he never holds me by waist or anything,sometimes by the arm,with other women he always poses nicely
I am always with my friends,getting my pix clicked in different poses with my dozen girlfriends 
In fact he even wrote happy birthday to me on twitter when we were together the whole day and were going on a holiday that day.,why he did this?


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

he does not have a care much, as he has already pronounced a lack of compatibility...

Can you list the following..

Are you a good looking woman..? and how does he look..?

your complexion and his

whats your body make ?small, medium,large and plump etc?whats his stature..?

what are your ( yours and hubby's) hobbies..?

how you have been in sex? and how he has been , from the beginning till date..?

how do you know he cheats..? 

how do you react to him when he says important things..? or does he tell you anything serious( like work matters etc) at all to discuss..?


----------



## isabellablaze (Mar 2, 2012)

1-he is very good looking-i am okay looking.
2-He is tanned i am pale
He is very tall-my height is 5.6
I know he cheats because i have seen pictures(him cuddling,kissing the girl's head,placing his hand on her chest,a cheap girl sitting on his lap,his sexual feelings ,jealousy for another girl and and a relationship with her on two occasions) ,he said it indirectly but every one understood. and a video,


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

isabellablaze said:


> 1-he is very good looking-i am okay looking.
> 2-He is tanned i am pale
> He is very tall-my height is 5.6
> I know he cheats because i have seen pictures(him cuddling,kissing the girl's head,placing his hand on her chest,a cheap girl sitting on his lap,his sexual feelings ,jealousy for another girl and and a relationship with her on two occasions) ,he said it indirectly but every one understood. and a video,



I want you to do a few things...

First, make yourself an array of modifications on your "okay looks",

make yourself stylish and stunning 

by changes in hair style, perhaps facials,

power dressing and stunning stilletto. ( jill heel high), put anklets..

use good feminine perfume,power dressing de trends, matching lip stick n some lip gloss.

have strong and confident body gestures, 
being elegant and in sensual feminine feline grace..

better your vocal communication skills,

learn to be captivating with him using right language skills fitting for the contexts ..

Do everything well in daily chores, show you are intelligent and wiser than or as any other..

You should outclass , all those cheap girls or women, being the best in love, style and sex..let him be stunned by these overhaul in you..

Now start slowly ,step by step and do it asap.

Win your Chemistry , Biology and Life itself..


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Mark Val said:


> I want you to do a few things...
> 
> First, make yourself an array of modifications on your "okay looks",
> 
> ...


Seriously??? A little lipstick and be a better cleaning lady and it won't matter that your husband is cheating constantly??

Isabella--I wouldn't be surprised that there's no chemistry when there's no trust left. If you can't rely on him to be faithful and honest, I can't imagine how your relationship could still be intimate--physically or emotionally. 

The cheating has to be addressed before there can be chemistry.


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> Seriously??? A little lipstick and be a better cleaning lady and it won't matter that your husband is cheating constantly??
> 
> Isabella--I wouldn't be surprised that there's no chemistry when there's no trust left. If you can't rely on him to be faithful and honest, I can't imagine how your relationship could still be intimate--physically or emotionally.
> 
> The cheating has to be addressed before there can be chemistry.



Daily chores means everything she does in a day, it can be a job, home -work ,a skill or gardening or whatsoever...

the cheating stuff ,if questioned stands her NO chance as of now...it will either make scuffles and a separation or simply a divorce...which she does not seem to want...but his attention and love for herself ...and thus I indicated those steps...

Let her decide for her situations...for she knows it better and she can analyse well for right actions


----------



## Emly (Feb 22, 2012)

Mark Val said:


> I want you to do a few things...
> 
> First, make yourself an array of modifications on your "okay looks",
> 
> ...


Yeah Right!
:iagree:


----------

